# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  ~ عســل السمــر .. أصلي 100% .. ادخلوا و اقروا فوائده =) ~

## Om HaZa3

السلـآآآآم عليكم ..

عســل السمــر .. أصلي 100% 



نبذه عن شجرة السمر ..

في البداية احب أن اعرفكم على شجر السمر قبل أن أتطرق إلى العسل الذي ينتج من هذه الشجرة، السمر هي من الأشجار المنتشرة بكثرة في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة وفي منطقة الطويين تعتلي الجبال وتكثر في السهول والوديان، وهي شجرة متعددة السيقان أو بجذع مفرده وغالباً ما تكون كبيرة وعلى شكل شمسيه ويكون ارتفاعها ما بين 5-7 أمتار تقريباً والشمسية يكون ً نصف قطرها ما بين 4-6 أمتار تقريباً. جذعها صلب جداً وقاسي ولكن الأفرع ملساء بنيه محمره والشجرة شوكيه وشوكها كثيف متعدد الألوان وغالباً ما يكون لونه أبيض و مستقيمة الشكل حادة القمة ويصل طول الشوكة منفردة تقريباً 5-7 سم. تنمو شجرة السمر في الجبال والحزوم والسهول والسيوح وهي تعشق التربة الرملية الخشنة وجذورها تمتد منفرشه ولمسافات بعيده بحيث يصل طول الجذر تقرياً 10-12 متر تحت الأرض، أغصانها صلبه جداً وتغطيها طبقه قشرية تصل سماكتها إلى 1-2 سم ويسمى اللحاء ، خشبها مرغوب به وذلك لشدة حرارته وهو خفيف الرائحة وقت إشعاله ويظل يشتعل لفترات طويلة وتعتبر هذه الشجرة من الأشجار التي تساعد على حفظ التربة والسمرة التي لا تكبر تسمى ((عربضة)).موسم إزهار هذه الشجرة في بداية فصل الصيف وزهرها يكون كروي الشكل ولونها أبيض مصفر والثمرة قرن اصفر إلى بني أملس معوج طوله حوالي 8-16 سم تقريباً وسمكه مابين 6-8 مم ، والزهر هذا يسمى في الإمارات بالبرم وموسم الزهور موسم محبب لأهالي الطويين والمناطق المجاورة كونه موسم العسل بالنسبة لهم والنحل يرعى من هذه الشجرة والتي تنتج من خلايا النحل عسل أحمر مائل إلى السواد زكي الرائحة ويسمى عسل ((البرم)) أي عسل السمر وهو غالي السعر ومطلوب للجميع ويفضل إطعامه إلى الأطفال لما يحتويه من قيمه غذائية قيمه.شجر السمر ترعى منه الماعز والإبل والأغنام واغلب الحيوانات الكبيرة وهذه الحيوانات تأكل القرون والأوراق والبراعم الطرية ، أما بالنسبة لأوراقه فهي ريشيه صغيرة ذات وريقات كثيرة. 

عسل السمر (البرم) 
يعتبر عسل السمر أو ما يسمى محلياً ((البرم )) من أغلى أنواع العسل في الوقت الحالي وهو مستخلص من براعم شجر السمر ويكون موسم هذا العسل من بداية فصل الصيف إلى وقت دخول الربيع ، يتميز هذا النوع من العسل بإحمرار لونه والمائل إلى السواد وذو رائحه قويه، يوصي به الأطباء للعلاج ويستخدم للصغار في أغلب الاوقات لقوة المناعه فيه ، كما انه من الأنواع التي يمكن تخزينها لفترات طويله وكلما زادت مدة التخزين كلما كانت الرائحه قوية والطعم أقوى ولكن اللون يتغير إلى السواد وهذا النوع من العسل يمكن تخزينه لفترة الثلاث سنوات في مكان نظيف وجاف ولا تترك الزجاجه التي فيها العسل مفتوحه او معرضة اللهواء الطلق لأن ذلك ربما يسبب تعفن العسل. 
ويوجد هذا العسل في الموسم على شكل عسل صافي ويوجد في شكل شمع ممتلىء بالعسل في طاسه أو وعاء يمكن استخدام الكمية المطلوبه منه بأخذها من الطاسه ووضعها في صحن الأكل بملعقة وليس إستخدام اليد مباشرة لأن ذلك ربما يسبب تعفن للعسل في وقت لاحق ، كما يمكن بلع العسل بشمعه ومضغة فهوا ذو فائده قويه وأغلب الأطفال يحبونه بالشمع لأن الشكل بالنسبه لهم غير مألوف كونهم متعودين على العسل الصافي


فوائد العسل

للعسل فوائد كثيرة عرفها الإنسان منذٌ القدم حيث كان طعاماً مفضلاً لدى كل الناس وفي كل العصور ومن فوائد العسل:
1) أنه مادة غذائية عالية القيمة يستخدم غذاءٍ للأطفال والكبار على السواء فهو لا يمكث في المعدة طويلاً إذ أنه سريع الهضم كما يمتص بسرعة داخل الجهاز اللمفاوي ليصل إلى الدم.
2) يقوم العسل بتعويض السكريات المستهلكة بسبب المجهود الجسماني أو الذهني الذي يبذله الشخص.
3) ثبت أن العسل يعمل على تقوية القلب حيث إن للجلوكوز تأثيره الواضح على عضلات القلب فهو يعوض ما تفقده بسبب عملها الدائم فيزيدها قوةً واستمراراً.
4)للعسل دور فعَّال في تنظيم ضغط الدم وزيادة نسبة الهيموجلوبين في الدم.
6) العسل غذاء مثالي لزيادة القوة والطاقة عند ممارسة الألعاب الرياضية والاستحمام، لذلك ينصح بتناول العسل للرياضيين لفوائده العديدة.
7) العسل من أفضل أنواع التحلية عند الأطفال وهو فضلاً عن حلاوته يحتوي على كمية قليلة من البروتين كما يحتوي على أنواع كثيرة من المعادن وهو في نفس الوقت مطهر للأمعاء وملَّين وملَّطف.
8) يلعب العسل دوراً أساسياً في نمو الأسنان وحمايتها.
9) يلعب العسل دوراً مهماً في الوقاية من كثير من الأمراض المختلفة وأخيراً اكتشفت مادة (البروستاجلاندين) في العسل وهي مادة مهمة تلعب دوراً حيوياً في الوقاية من كثير من الأمراض، و نقصها قد يؤدي إلى ظهور الأمراض المختلفة.
الأمراض التي ثبت علاجها بالعسل:
استخدم الإنسان العسل منذٌ القدم في علاج الكثير من الأمراض وقد أثبت الطب الحديث أن للعسل درواً مهماً في علاج:
1) اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي حيث يعمل العسل على إلغاء الحموضة الزائدة في المعدة والتي تؤدي غالباً إلى القرحة وقد استعمل كثيراً من الأطباء العسل في علاج قرحة المعدة والاثنى عشر.
2) ثبت أن للعسل تأثير قوياً لمرض الكبد لاحتوائه على الجلوكوز حيث يزيد مخزون الكبد من السكر وينشط عملية التمثيل في الأنسجة.
3) استعمل العسل في علاج أمراض الجهاز العصبي وقد اظهر نتائج طبية منذٌ القدم كان العسل يستخدم في علاج الأرق.
4) يفيد العسل في علاج التهاب الجفون والقرنية وتقرحها.
5) ثبت من التجارب العديدة أن مرضى السكر تنخفض نسبة السكر في دمائهم فتصبح كما في الأصحاء إذا تناولوا العسل، والسبب في ذلك وجود مادة مؤكسدة تجعل تمثيل سكرة أكثر سهولة في الجسم فلا يظهر نسبة مرتفعة في الدم.
ولقد ثبت فائدة العسل تماماً إذا كان مرض البول السكري لا يرجع إلى انعدام الإنسولين تماماً وإنما يرجع إلى صعوبة تنبيه الخلايا التي تفرزه في الدم.
6) اكتشف الباحثون أحد الأحماض الدهنية في العسل توقف انقسام الخلايا النشطة وبهذا تكون هذه المادة مضادة للسرطان حيث توقف نشاط خلايا السرطان العديدة الانقسام.
7) العسل يشبه المضادات الحيوية إذ له القدرة على إبادة الكثير من الميكروبات والفيروسات والفطريات.
8) استعمل العسل في علاج كثير من الأمراض الجلدية المختلفة.
9) يفيد العسل في علاج كثير من حالات الأطفال مثل:
I- زيادة وزن الأطفال الضعفاء.
II- الوقاية من كثير من الأمراض التي تصيب الأطفال عادةً.
ج - علاج مهم لعدد من أمراض الأطفال كالإسهال المعدي والدسنتاريا.
د- تحسين نسبة الهيموجلوبين في الدم


العلاج بالعسل

وجدت العديد من الدراسات بأن للعسل فوائد علاجية مذهلة، خصوصاً إذا تم خلطه بمقدار من القرفة، وفق لباحثين كنديين وبالرغم من مذاقه الحلو إلا أن مقدار من العسل يمكنه علاج العديد من الأمراض. حيث قام العلماء بدراسة ومقارنة أبحاث عن استعمالات الحضارات القديمة للعسل، فوجدوا بأنه عالج بعض الحالات المزمنة مثل التهاب المفاصل، والتهابات القولون، وألم الأسنان، وارتفاع الكولسترول، والزكام، وفقدان الشعر. ونشرت هذه النتائج المذهلة في مجلة أخبار العالم الكندية وإليكم الوصفات العلاجية:

1. 
التهاب المفاصل:
1. ضع ملعقة عسل مع ملعقتان ماء دافئ، وملعقة صغيرة قرفة، اصنع عجين وأفرك به المنطقة المصابة، سيختفي الألم خلال دقيقتان. 

2. تناول كوب ماء دافئ مع ملعقتان من العسل وملعقة صغيرة قرفة، صباحاً ومساءاً لتخفيف ألم المفاصل وشفائها.

وجدت دراسة قامت بها جامعة كوبنهاغن، على 200 مريض بالتهاب المفاصل 73 من المرضى الذين تناولوا ملعقة عسل ونصف ملعقة قرفة يومياً قبل الإفطار لمدة أسبوع شفوا تماماً، وخلال شهر شفي المرضى الباقون، وأصبح بإمكانهم المشي والتنقل بحرية دون ألم. 

2.
فقدان الشعر:
ضع ملعقة صغيرة عسل، مع فنجان زيت زيتون مغلي، و ملعقة صغيرة قرفة وأصنع مزيجاً،ضعه على الشعر قبل الاستحمام بربع ساعة، أو 5 دقائق، وسيتوقف الشعر عن التساقط ويعود إليه لمعانه وحيويته.

3.
التهابات المثانة:
اخلطي ملعقتان من القرفة، مع ملعقة من العسل في كوب ماء دافئ، واشربه. هذا الشراب مضمون وسيقضي على الجراثيم في المثانة.

4.
وجع الأسنان:
اصنعي معجوناً من ملعقة صغيرة قرفة، وخمسة ملاعق صغيرة من العسل، ضعي المزيج على موضع الألم. يوضع 3 مرات يومياً، حتى يتوقف الألم أو الذهاب إلى الطبيب.

5.
الكولسترول:
1. ملعقتان من العسل، و 3 ملاعق قرفة في 16 اونس ماء شاي، يمكنها أن تخفض الكولسترول بنسبة 10% خلال ساعتان فقط. إذا تناولت العلاج 3 مرات يومياً لمدة أسبوع قد تشفى تماماً. 

2. إن تناول ملعقة عسل قبل الطعام يقي من الإصابة بالكولسترول

6.
البرودة:
لعلاج البرد والزكام، تؤخذ ملعقة عسل مع ماء دافئ، و1/4 ملعقة قرفة 3 مرات يومياً. هذا العلاج قادر على الشفاء من أكثر أعراض الزكام حدة.

لعلاج الزكام بطريقة أسرع، أعصري ليمونة، وقطعي ليمونة أخرى مع قشرها إلى أرباع، وحص ثوم مفروم ضعيها في غلاية وأغلي المزيج جيداً، صفيه في كوب وضعي ملعقة عسل، يشرب فنجان منها كل ساعتان.

7.
علاج العقم، والضعف الجنسي:
استخدم العسل لعلاج العقم منذ قديم الزمان حيث يعمل على تقوية الحيوانات المنوية.

للرجال: تناول ملعقتان من العسل يومياً قبل النوم.

للنساء: قمن بخلط رشة قرفة مع نصف ملعقة عسل وافركن بها اللثة حتى تذوب في اللعاب ويمتصها الجسم. 

8.
المعدة المضطربة:
تناول ملعقة عسل مع ملعقة قرفة يعالج ألم المعدة واضطرابها، إذا تناول كعلاج يومي، يقوم بالقضاء على قرحة المعدة تماماً.

9.
الغازات:
وفقاً لدراسات في اليابان، إن تناول ملعقة من العسل وملعقة من القرفة يومياً قبل تناول الطعام، يشفي من الغازات وانتفاخ البطن.

10.
أمراض القلب:
لتفادي الإصابة بالكولسترول وأمراض القلب، ينصح بتناول ملعقة من القرفة و العسل على خبز كامل في الصباح. أما الذين أصيبوا بذبحة صدرية فيمكنهم أن يناموا مطمئنين لأن العسل والقرفة سينظف الشاريين ويمنع تكرار الذبحة. كما يعمل المزيج على تقوية القلب والضربات.

11.
نظام المناعة:
إن الاستخدام المنتظم للعسل يومياً مع القرفة يقوي المناعة، ويحمي الجسم من البكتيريا والفيروسات. يحتوي العسل على العديد من الفيتامينات والحديد. إن استعمال العسل يومياً يقوي كريات الدم البيضاء، ويكافح البكتيريا والأمراض الفيروسية.

12.
عسر الهضم:
إن تناول ملعقة عسل مع رشة قرفة قبل تناول الطعام، يمنع ارتفاع نسبة حموضة المعدة ويقي من الإصابة بالحرقة.

13.
الإنفلونزا:
أثبت عالم أسباني بأن تناول معلقة من العسل مع القرفة يمنع الإصابة بالانفلونزا ويخفف من أعراضها.

14.
الشيخوخة المبكرة:
امزج 4 ملاعق عسل، وملعقة قرفة، و3 أكواب ماء واتركيها تغلي. تناول ¼ كوب ، 3 إلى 4 مرات يومياً ينعش الجلد، والبشرة، ويوقف الشيخوخة المبكرة.

15.
البثور:
امزج 3 ملاعق عسل وملعقة قرفة وأصنع مزيج متماسكاً يوضع منه على البثور قبل النوم. في الصباح اشطف العسل وخلال أسبوعان ستتجدد الخلايا وتقضي على البثور تماماً.

16.
إصابات جلدِ:
دهن مزيج من العسل والقرفة على المناطق المتحسسة أو المصابة بالاكزيما يشفيها ويمنع ظهورها.

17.
تخفيف الوزن:
قبل نصف ساعة من الإفطار، على معدة خاوية، وقبل النوم، أشرب مزيج من العسل، والقرفة في كوب ماء مغلي. إذا كنت بديناً فسيخفف المزيج الوزن، كما أنه يمنع تراكم الدهون.

18.
السرطان:
أثبتت أبحاث في اليابان واستراليا بأن تناول معلقة عسل ورشة قرفة 3 مرات في اليوم لمدة شهر يعالج أمراض السرطان خصوصاً العظام، والمعدة.

19.
الإعياء:
أظهرت الدراسات بأن تناول ملعقة من العسل مع رشة قرفة يقوي الجسم، ويرفع مستويات الطاقة في الجسم. خصوصاً في الصباح وعند الساعة الثالثة عندما تبدأ مستويات الطاقة بالهبوط.

20.
رائحة الفم الكريهة:
قم بالمضمضة بمزيج من ملعقة عسل، ورشة قرفة، للحفاظ على نظافة الأسنان ونظافة رائحة الفم.

21.
الجيوب والصداع:
اشرب مزيج من العسل والليمون.


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

سعر الكيــــلو = 500 درهم

الطلب عالخـآص ..
الاسم+العنوان+الرقم
والتوصيل عن طريق شركه = 30 درهم 

 :Smile: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## Um_Khawla

موفقه

----------


## miss_layali

تستاهلين احلي رفع
موفقه..

----------


## دلع ريلها

بالتوفيبق

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
بالتوفيق عزيزتي .
*

----------


## أم مطر

بالتوفيق حبيبتي

----------


## Om HaZa3

ويـآآآآكم ياااارب  :Smile:

----------


## %~ ورد جوري ~%

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## lara

بالتوووووووووووووفيق

----------


## ام سمسمة

للرفع

----------


## Om HaZa3

تسلموووون عالرد  :Smile:

----------


## الـصـمـت



----------


## Om HaZa3

فووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## Om HaZa3

اب اب اب

----------


## Om HaZa3

استغفر الله العظيم  :Smile:

----------


## Om HaZa3

فووووووووووق

----------


## شمس الامارااات

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## Om HaZa3

اب اب اب

----------


## Om HaZa3

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## Om HaZa3

فووووووق

----------


## Om HaZa3

فوووق

----------


## AL WAFA

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم

إني أسألك نعمة دائمــة
تفيض بها خيراتــــــــك
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــــك
وتتضاعف بها بركاتــك
وتزيد بها أفضــــــــالك

وأعــــــــــــــــــــــوذ بك

من أن تزول عني نعمـك
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك
وتنقطع عني أرزاقــــــك
وتنتهي عني بركاتــــــك
وتذهب عني أفضالــــــك

----------


## Om HaZa3

آمين  :Smile:

----------


## Om HaZa3

اب اب اب

----------


## الـصـمـت

:Sob7an:

----------


## Om HaZa3

يسلمو عالرفع  :Smile:

----------


## Om HaZa3

اب اب اب

----------


## نحله ملونه

ربي يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## ليله1

للرفع

----------

